# Burton AK Clutch glove or Dakine Cobra glove?



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Nobody has tried either of these?? C'mon.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

I have both but I haven't tried the clutch yet. I meant to after the cobras died...but they are still going strong.

To answer your question, no you cannot fit liners in them. Just get whichever are cheaper. I think the cobras are slightly warmer though


----------



## braden717 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you! Cobras it is.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this will be i think the 4th season on the same pair of cobras for me. they're the straight-up poo.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Awe shiz, I just bought the Clutch over the cobras. You guys are making me regret that now.


----------



## sidey (Jan 13, 2011)

You'll have no regrets with the ak gloves; the only reason i'm on my second pair of guide gloves is that someone stole my first pair. They had well over 100 days use and still in near new condition. Whichever be sure to keep up the leather waterproofing with nikwak or similar and you'll be sweet


----------

